# bergwerk trikots



## onkel_willi (24. Juni 2003)

hallo,

wann gibt es denn wieder bergwerk trikots? hab das letzte greifbare von 2002  (für mich bekannte) leider um ein paar tage verpasst...

ciao
michael


----------



## AnthonyXIV (24. Juni 2003)

An alle Bergwerk Freunde:

Die neue Bergwerk Kollektion ist derzeit auf dem Weg von Canada zu uns! Liefertermin ist die 2 Juliwoche (also gar nicht mehr so lange  )
Das Design wird dem des letzten Jahres entsprechen. Bezugsquelle: jeder Bergwerk Händler.  
Alle Bergwerk Händler bekommen rechtzeitig die entsprechende Information.

Bergwerk Manufaktur  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (27. Juni 2003)

prima, dann kann der hochsommer ja bald kommen  naja, er ist ja schon das...

grüsse nach pforzheim

michael


----------

